# 2011 Deer season off with a good start



## Bowmen1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Got this buck yesterday came in just as it was getting dark came in the last 10 minutes of light.


----------



## myerslawncare96 (Jul 4, 2010)

nice buck


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

nicely done Dwayne..


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice Buck DD!

It's turning on now, isn't it?


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

Congrats on a nice looking buck. Alot of bucks starting to yake a dirt nap now. I know where I will be tomorrow morning and as much as I can for the rest of the week.

Matt


----------



## moosemeat (Jul 31, 2011)

great job!


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Congrats on an awesome buck! Deer numbers are down here, and I hven't seen a single buck yet...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

set my camera up and had 3 bucks sparring 40 ft in front of my blind hope they are still around when i am out there ..


----------



## Bowmen1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks guys and it yes it does seem to be on here the rut. Good luck to everyone this season.


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

good going Dwayne
Rick


----------



## Nudlebush (Jun 24, 2007)

BBD - well done DD


----------



## waldguy (Sep 19, 2011)

Beauty of a buck. Nice.


----------



## Fixerman812 (Sep 28, 2008)

What's wider.....The antlers or his smile? :wink:


----------



## will750 (Apr 6, 2007)

Congrats to you !!!!!! that's nice !!!!


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Congratulations on a nice Buck.


----------



## D3TH_OVRH3D (Sep 23, 2010)

Congratulations! What part of Ontario are you from? I'm not seeing any rutting signs at all. I'm about 40 mins East of Kingston.


----------



## Bowmen1 (Oct 13, 2005)

D3TH_OVRH3D said:


> Congratulations! What part of Ontario are you from? I'm not seeing any rutting signs at all. I'm about 40 mins East of Kingston.


 Thanks I'm up between North Bay and Huntsville.


----------



## Jean Guy (Nov 17, 2011)

nice buck man congrats


----------

